# first person shooter for Xbox 360 that's kid friendly



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Does anyone know of any 1st person shooter games that don't have all the bad language or nudity (less gore would be nice as well)? My son really likes the "shooter" type games, but I'm uncomfortable letting him play them with all the language in them. Before anyone says it, I know it's an odd request and it's hypocritical that I'm OK with blood and shooting, but not language. Heck, I'd be OK without the blood and gore as well. It just seems in the quest to make everything super real and life like, they have ramped up the games to a point where they have pushed them past the younger audience. 

Anyway, since the Xbox is new to us, I figured i'd ask you guys to see if you have any suggestions other than play with the TV on mute.

Sent from my Droid using the DBS Talk app


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Most games are not geared to kids under 14 when it comes to FPS. Borderlands, Dues Ex are both good games but do have some language in them. It's not excessive and over used. You can pickup Borderlands GOTY for around $30 and it's a blast. Borderlands is more of a comedic setting and is more cartoonish than most FPS.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Depending on how you feel about the movie Running Man, Monday Night Combat is a lot of fun and VERY cartoony. There's a low cut shirt on the one promotion-type girl during interstitials or between rounds but otherwise it's not bloody and usually you're shooting robots.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Cool, I'll give them a look.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Get him the cabela hunting game...shouldn't be any language in that. I don't know what age your kids are, but it would seem that if they arent old enough for the language, they probably arent old enough for most fps games either, considering almost all of them have a mature rating....


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Monday Night Combat's T-for-Teen.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

James Bond Goldeneye Reloaded

Kevin


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

I consider any of the halo games, no language and not a lot of excessive alien blood. It is rated M but it is the mildest M game I have ever played.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

kiknwing said:


> I consider any of the halo games, no language and not a lot of excessive alien blood. It is rated M but it is the mildest M game I have ever played.


Good call.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

kiknwing said:


> I consider any of the halo games, no language and not a lot of excessive alien blood. It is rated M but it is the mildest M game I have ever played.


The actual gameplay has no language but online play you will have to monitor. There are a lot of foul mouthed kids on there


----------

